# POSTMATES has no pity WOW



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

They deactivated me for no reason, i have not done anything that crazy, once i got in touch with them finally this is what they got to say:

Thank you for contacting Postmates Fleet Support.

I understand that you want to be reactivated, however, upon checking on your account, your deactivation from the platform is final and we cannot reactivate it anymore.

Hope this clarifies your concern and have a great day!


Sincerely,

Miriam B.
Fleet Support Specialist
Postmates


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

LAboy said:


> They deactivated me for no reason, i have not done anything that crazy, once i got in touch with them finally this is what they got to say:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Postmates Fleet Support.
> 
> ...


Well you did post about a celebrity tipping that's a violation


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/delivered-postmates-to-justin-bieber.242254/

So like Willy wonka says


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You admitted doing something crazy. You just claim it wasn't "that crazy."

Postmates obviously won't accept craziness of any kind.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/delivered-postmates-to-justin-bieber.242254/
> 
> So like Willy wonka says


How did they know it was him that posted this....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> How did they know it was him that posted this....


It's not hard. All they had to do was search there database for a bike courtier who delivered to Justin


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bieber is old news, hardly relevant at this point.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Bieber is old news, hardly relevant at this point.


Still against postmates rules


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Still against postmates rules


IDGAF


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> IDGAF


So you dont agree with privacy?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> So you dont agree with privacy?


It's a joke...Stupid rules are for stupid people.

You can't expect privacy with any large corporation. Look at what happened to Target's breach of credit card numbers. Any corporation can be hacked.

People who think they have privacy, in these cases, are deluding themselves.

ref: http://techland.time.com/2013/12/19/the-target-credit-card-breach-what-you-should-know/


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's a joke...Stupid rules are for stupid people.
> 
> You can't expect privacy with any large corporation. Look at what happened to Target's breach of credit card numbers. Any corporation can be hacked.
> 
> ...


You can't compare that to a defamation lawsuit


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> You can't compare that to a defamation lawsuit


Defamation? WTF???


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Defamation? WTF???


Well in the broader term in the sense
I can see the side of Postmates

http://firstwefeast.com/drink/2015/12/justin-bieber-tipping


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Well in the broader term in the sense
> I can see the side of Postmates
> 
> http://firstwefeast.com/drink/2015/12/justin-bieber-tipping


Postmates have no respect for their drivers, so IDGAF.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Postmates have no respect for their drivers, so IDGAF.


They sure don't.....when one of the million things that can go wrong goes wrong...there's no number to call and if you have to cancel you have to accept total blame and be put on time out like a kids.....postmates is full of shit.....


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Uberk5487 said:


> They sure don't.....when one of the million things that can go wrong goes wrong...there's no number to call and if you have to cancel you have to accept total blame and be put on time out like a kids.....postmates is full of shit.....


Timeout like a kid hahah you right, its total disrespect to not have a support line


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

LAboy said:


> Timeout like a kid hahah you right, its total disrespect to not have a support line


So did you post this in Reddit? Saw a thread there


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I agree with nighthawk398 - it's one thing to name a celebrity that you delivered to and that they low-balled the tip. It's another when you give the name of the hotel, as well as the vehicles he may be driving, etc. You overstepped privacy boundaries on that.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> So did you post this in Reddit? Saw a thread there


Yep i did, if i can, i would put it on TV haha



andaas said:


> I agree with nighthawk398 - it's one thing to name a celebrity that you delivered to and that they low-balled the tip. It's another when you give the name of the hotel, as well as the vehicles he may be driving, etc. You overstepped privacy boundaries on that.


Bullshit lol


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

LAboy said:


> Bullshit lol


So let's see... you deliver to a celebrity... post about doing so, and provide the celebrity name, restaurant name, and delivery address in very visible websites/forums that you should be very aware of the fact that the company you are working for are likely to monitor (you identified YOURSELF as well as the celebrity with this action). Then, you get deactivated by said company, and come here to complain about being deactivated for "no reason".

We see a reason. You are an idiot.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

andaas said:


> So let's see... you deliver to a celebrity... post about doing so, and provide the celebrity name, restaurant name, and delivery address in very visible websites/forums that you should be very aware of the fact that the company you are working for are likely to monitor (you identified YOURSELF as well as the celebrity with this action). Then, you get deactivated by said company, and come here to complain about being deactivated for "no reason".
> 
> We see a reason. You are an idiot.


Lol i am thank you


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

That's your real photo in the avatar, no?


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Chris1973 said:


> That's your real photo in the avatar, no?


yeah gucci gang haha


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Is it too late now to say sorry?


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Hagong said:


> Is it too late now to say sorry?


lol you right


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

LAboy said:


> its total disrespect to not have a support line


I was driving PM last yr. I got a grocery store pickup late on a weekday. After some weird groceries (3 lb pasta, 1.5 gal spaghetti sauce) there was $475 of booze!! I spent 30-45 mins trying to contact someone at PM. Then I just cancelled it, put the groceries back on the shelves and went home.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

HipGnosis said:


> I was driving PM last yr. I got a grocery store pickup late on a weekday. After some weird groceries (3 lb pasta, 1.5 gal spaghetti sauce) there was $475 of booze!! I spent 30-45 mins trying to contact someone at PM. Then I just cancelled it, put the groceries back on the shelves and went home.


that is one of the reasons they deactivated me for


----------

